# Electrical panels in rated stairwell



## Dave Buckley (May 20, 2015)

I have a renovation on an existing 3 story, type 3B construction, R-2 six unit apartment building. The owner wants to put electrical panels in the rated stairwell. Can not find anything in NEC or ICC the prohibits this.


----------



## jdfruit (May 20, 2015)

NEC 220.24 has the location requirements. For stairways, cannot be located over steps. Rated wall construction in stairwell requires panels to be equivalent fire rated as well. Panels will require access by authorized personnel only and be under the supervison of owner or owner's personnel if they are not readily accessible to the tenant.


----------



## cda (May 20, 2015)

Welcome again


----------



## cda (May 20, 2015)

??????

Penetrations. Penetrations into and openings through an exit enclosure are prohibited except for required exit doors, equipment and ductwork necessary for independent ventilation or pressurization, sprinkler piping, standpipes, electrical raceway for fire department communication systems and electrical raceway serving the exit enclosure and terminating at a steel box not exceeding 16 square inches (0.010 m2). Such penetrations shall be protected in accordance with Section 713. There shall be no penetrations or communication openings, whether protected or not, between adjacent exit enclosures.


----------



## steveray (May 20, 2015)

Not allowed...Depending on your code....2009 IBC

1022.3 Openings and penetrations. Exit enclosure opening protectives shall be in accordance with the requirements of Section 715.

 Openings in exit enclosures other than unprotected exterior openings shall be limited to those necessary for exit access to the enclosure from normally occupied spaces and for egress from the enclosure.

 Elevators shall not open into an exit enclosure.

1022.4 Penetrations. Penetrations into and openings through an exit enclosure are prohibited except for required exit doors, equipment and ductwork necessary for independent ventilation or pressurization, sprinkler piping, standpipes, electrical raceway for fire department communication systems and electrical raceway serving the exit enclosure and terminating at a steel box not exceeding 16 square inches (0.010 m2). Such penetrations shall be protected in accordance with Section 713. There shall be no penetrations or communication openings, whether protected or not, between adjacent exit enclosures.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 20, 2015)

Another section;

*SECTION 1020 EXITS*

*1020.1 General.* _Exits_ shall comply with Sections 1020 through 1026 and the applicable requirements of Sections 1003 through 1013. An _exit_ shall not be used for any purpose that interferes with its function as a _means of egress_. Once a given level of exit protection is achieved, such level of protection shall not be reduced until arrival at the _exit discharge_.




 The use of required exterior exit doors, exit stairways, exit passageways and horizontal exits for any purpose other than exiting is prohibited, because it might interfere with use as an exit. This is not intended to prohibit a door or stairway being used as part of normal circulation patterns, such as the exit doors also serving as entrances, or using the stairway to move between floors when there is not an emergency. However, these spaces must not include furniture, storage or work space.


----------



## Dave Buckley (May 20, 2015)

The rated stairwell is a 2hr CMU enclosure. What about the panels being surface mounted?


----------



## steveray (May 20, 2015)

Dave Buckley said:
			
		

> The rated stairwell is a 2hr CMU enclosure. What about the panels being surface mounted?


NO....see post 5.....When they are surface mounted (which is still a violation) Then they may also violate:1003.3.3 Horizontal projections. Structural elements, fixtures or furnishings shall not project horizontally from either side more than 4 inches (102 mm) over any walking surface between the heights of 27 inches (686 mm) and 80 inches (2032 mm) above the walking surface.

No penetrations in the stair enclosure that do not serve egress life safety.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 21, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> NEC 220.24 has the location requirements.


240.24....


----------

